# Bali info sought



## Jimster (Feb 16, 2012)

I will be traveling to Bali at the end of april.  Specifically, I will be staying near Nusa Dua.  I would appreciate any information or hints about going there or things to do in that region.


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 16, 2012)

Although it has been years since I have been there I still feel Ubud is one of the most beautiful places I have ever been to.  I was walking just outside of the town taking in the beautiful tiered rice paddies.   Also an easy island to love since the people were so gentle compared to most of the rest of the country. 

Joan


----------



## Jimster (Feb 17, 2012)

*change of plans*

Actually I just changed my plans on where to stay.  I was going to stay at the Grand Bali in nusa dua but i read a recent review on Trip Advisor from people who had just stayed there and got bed bugs.  I called RCI and said "i am not staying there"  Now i will be in the Jimbaran Bay Area.


----------



## Margariet (Feb 17, 2012)

What can I tell you? We have been going to Bali for more than 20 years. And we have seen lots of changes. Bali is still a heavenly and magical place and my first love when it comes to traveling. Filled with wonderful memories but it's not as quite as it used to be, regarding the traffic. Are you going this April? That's quick. Very good timeshare properties might be already gone by now. I would advise you to have a look at the TripAdvisor forum: it's filled with reviews and good advises. On this forum not many people are interested in going there, I guess. I have posted a review on a resort in Candidasa in December but it was never published in the TUG resort database. I've asked about it three times or so but I gave up. Just have a look at the RCI and TripAdvisor reviews. All the Royal Resorts are nice and do offer very good service, so is Rama Candidasa. Our favorites are Bali Island Villa's and Bali Masari Villa's but I'm afraid the last two will be gone for this April now. However which resort you will choose, you will be surprised with the warm and wonderful service you'll receive. Twice a day service from housekeeping and lots of extra's, like fresh fruit or afternoon teas, is something which you don't receive in the US anymore. Enjoy your time!


----------



## Jimster (Feb 17, 2012)

*bali*

After I yelled at RCI for trying to send me to a place with bedbugs, they put two on hold for me.  As it turned out another came up just a few minutes later.  It was the Royal Resort at Jimbaran Bay.  I think it was a late cancelation.  So I guess I lucked out.  After consulting trip advisor, I chose this one as opposed to another in Candidasa based upon the reviews. BTW I work in the hospitality industry and I know that even the best places can have bedbugs but it became obvious from reading further that the management at that place had no interest in spending the money to eliminate them.


----------



## CarolF (Feb 17, 2012)

The Bali Travel Forum is used by a lot of Australians and there is a wealth of information which is current and specific:  

http://www.balitravelforum.com/index.html


----------



## Margariet (Feb 17, 2012)

If you have time and there is availability through RCI I would choose for Candidasa as well since it is a perfect location to make trips to the eastern part of Bali and the rice fields and terraces.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Feb 19, 2012)

in jimbaran, you could visit ayana or four seasons


----------

